# How do you troll HB's for Snapper in PPB and the answer is?



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

With the snapper season here (almost) and with the limited opportunities to get out so far, I was hoping to catch up personally with some yakers who have succesfully captured snapper trolling hb's and the lures/techniques used, but I haven't. So can anyone describe their best method/lures please.

I don't have a sounder, but can probably guestimate the depth using the anchor. What lures do you use, how do you rig the lures to troll in what I expect is 10m + depths? How do you judge the lure depth off the bottom when you are trolling etc. Do you need deep diving lures if you are using weight to get the lures down etc. Anyhting that has been successful would be appreciated. I am happy to experiment, but a starting place might shorten the learning experience.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Shhhh, don't tell anyone! ;-)


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

running out of room (run out) on the yak, but i like the idea.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Go on Pete... go the extra mile!


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Guys

Tried downriggers for a year and failed to raise a single snapper in PPB from one. They looked like a great idea to me at the time and may work elsewhere but for me all they did was scare the living crap out of the fish. As soon as i gave up I caught fish again.

K.I.S.S. A simple ball sinker rigged 1.5 m up your leader from a deep diving lure will do the job. There are lots of good areas in Mornington. Ansets works well for me. Give me a call and I'll put you in the zone.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

SLOOOOOW. 
Gonna stick my neck out here, hard bods serve to make big fish angry. the idea is to invade theyre personal space for as long as possible. a bit of stop start is good value.
Personally i get a bit bored trolling, Only do it inbetween spots. Much prefer the softies


----------

